# WTB Remington 1100 barrel



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Just started shooting skeet with the boys at work and want a longer barrel for my 1100. Looking for a 26"-30" barrel with Rem-choke. If you have one lying around shoot me an email at 
[email protected] with subject of _*Remington 1100 barrrel *_ so I won't delete it.


----------

